# Mozart's Piano Quartet in E flat



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Amazing. Barenboim sounds as fresh and alert as a young man. His reflexes even at the stage in his life are sharp... amazing. Wonderful performance by one of greatest composers in the music. A treasure.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Wonderful performance.........thanks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Thank you for sharing Gallus .


----------

